# Pot-ty time



## Enochius (Mar 30, 2013)

Does anyone know the laws regarding marijuana in Mexico?
I just moved to Tampico and am curious if it's safe to acquire. I've read that they've decriminalized small amounts but I'm not sure if it's true.
Thanks


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


Enochius said:



Does anyone know the laws regarding marijuana in Mexico?
I just moved to Tampico and am curious if it's safe to acquire. I've read that they've decriminalized small amounts but I'm not sure if it's true.
Thanks

Click to expand...

_ Enochius:

This issue is not whether the state has decriminalized possession of small amounts of marijuana but "...if it´s safe to acquire." from the source from whom you wish to acquire it. Here, in Mexico you are playing with fire and, I would say even more so in a town like Tampico. You´d better hang around that town a while before you start even remotely thinking about purchasing even miniscule amounts of any drugs beyond cerveza.


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

It is also frowned upon by most so be discreet about it or you might see yourself loosing friends


----------



## Enochius (Mar 30, 2013)

Jreboll said:


> It is also frowned upon by most so be discreet about it or you might see yourself loosing friends


I'm not worried about other people's opinions. If it's frowned upon it is because they don't understand it.
It's much better than alcohol.


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

I am not being judgmental. It is hard to get to my age and not have seen or experienced most everything. In Mexico social interactions are more important than in the U.S. So the "I don't give a damn what anyone thinks" attitude is more uncommon there.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Enochius said:


> I'm not worried about other people's opinions. If it's frowned upon it is because they don't understand it. It's much better than alcohol.


In spite of what you or anyone's opinions, it is legally banned, nothing much to understand
I would suggest, if you would like to use it, go to a place where it is permitted, otherwise, you are bound for big trubles in this Country


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

.Have you heard of the cartels , have you seen what they are doing in this country? Have you seen what the thirst for drugs from the US has done?
SNIP/


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Enochius said:


> I'm not worried about other people's opinions. If it's frowned upon it is because they don't understand it.
> It's much better than alcohol.


:rip:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

play nice

Jo xxx


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

jojo said:


> play nice
> 
> Jo xxx


When people in the US see articles headlined "Will Mexico City Soon Have Marijuana Clubs?" in the Huffington Post and other major news outlets in the US, lots of new people will be asking this question. 

Some will be asking for the situation on the ground (to see if the coast is clear, so speak), but many will also be asking if it's really true things are loosening up because, if so, they don't want to move to Mexico.

Some actual information might be helpful.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ElPaso2012 said:


> When people in the US see articles headlined "Will Mexico City Soon Have Marijuana Clubs?" in the Huffington Post and other major news outlets in the US, lots of new people will be asking this question.
> 
> Some will be asking for the situation on the ground (to see if the coast is clear, so speak), but many will also be asking if it's really true things are loosening up because, if so, they don't want to move to Mexico.
> 
> Some actual information might be helpful.



I totally agree!

Jo xx


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

ElPaso2012 said:


> When people in the US see articles headlined "Will Mexico City Soon Have Marijuana Clubs?" in the Huffington Post and other major news outlets in the US, lots of new people will be asking this question.
> 
> Some will be asking for the situation on the ground (to see if the coast is clear, so speak), but many will also be asking if it's really true things are loosening up because, if so, they don't want to move to Mexico.
> 
> Some actual information might be helpful.


You sort of lost me there. Are you saying that people who would move to Mexico because they could get pot more easily than in the U.S. would stay in the U. S. if they could have pot there? Does that mean that people would move to a foreign country solely because they could get a drug they like ?? Wow.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Shall we now discuss the quality of life in a Mexican prison, while the entire life savings of the inmate and his entire family are rapidly vanishing?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

lagoloo said:


> Does that mean that people would move to a foreign country solely because they could get a drug they like ?? Wow.


When I was younger, much younger, I ran into a few expats in Mexico who were here partly for that reason. In the 1970s, they were here more for "magic mushrooms" than marijuana.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


Enochius said:



I'm not worried about other people's opinions. If it's frowned upon it is because they don't understand it.
It's much better than alcohol.

Click to expand...

_An interesting observation. You had a two point question whether you realized it or not. Have Mexican authorities "decriminalized" the possession of small amounts of marijuana and then, is it safe to buy it if it has been so "decriminalized". Let´s clarify that there are certain factions among Mexican authorities contemplating the legalization of marijuana for personal use but, as always in Mexico, no one knows where this notion is headed but that really means nothing. As I see it, the answer to the first part of your question is that , as is often the case in Mexico, things are unclear and will always be unclear and meant to be unclear as to what the law is and the enforcement of any laws may be and whether or not you are committing an infraction may just depend on whether or not the police officer confronting you at the moment is having a bad day or needs lunch money or just had his/her supervisor demand more prolific ticket issuance or mordida kickbacks. Then, after you are incarcerated, if that happens, the mood of the judge who decides your fate may determine when you return to the sunshine, if ever, and that may have something to do with the mood of the judge or mordida presented and you could possibly be living in crampted quarters with very unpleasant and violent thugs in a Mexican jail for a very long time just for the short pleasure of one joint. Until you really begin to understand Tampico, a rough town and cartel port, including the street and the establishment, avoid performing acts of ambiguous legality. 

For instance, you brought up the subject of alcohol so that is a good point of reference. In Guadalajara this year during the Christmas season, the Jalisco state authorities, who have traditionally been quite tolerant of the myriad intoxicated drivers always out and about, have decided to crack down on drunk drivers so, for a while, at least, they will be setting up breathalizer checkpoints all over Guadalajara and throwing perople in jail for mandatory sentences and compounding their cars at considerable expense and then, after a while, they will get bored and move on to the next phony crusade and the drunk drivers will return to the streets in droves but if you don´t know this because you are new in town and down a couple of beers (the tolerated alcohol blood level is extremely low at 0.25%), and drive your car, you are screwed if they randomely stop you and throw you in the tank. The same is true of places such as Tampico - a tough port town. Don´t mess around with people you don´t know. 

As to the second part of your question, I first started buying marijuana from a friend in Mobile in the 1960s and back in the 1960s and early 1970s, I smoked with friends on Mobile Bay often and enjoyed the experience immensely as a young man. I haven´t touched marijuana in years and wouldn´t ever think of doing so in Mexico - ever - but not because I have any objection to it or the result of smoking it - to each his own. But, Mobile had an established, non-controversial and safe marijuana distribution system in the 1960s that I was familiar with having grown up on the Gulf Coast of Alabama and having known many of the people who supplied it. It´s quite another thing to move to a new town such as Tampico and start buying drugs in the street from strangers. It´s not that the drug is not available. In the two towns in which I live in Mexico at Lake Chapala and in the Chiapas Highlands, the marijuana market is thriving among, mostly, kids to the point you can easily and ubiquitously smell it in the steetss but there is lots of peripheral violence surrounding its distribution and, if you don´t have an in, stay clear or you are taking risks that can be quite serious including an untimely death. 

I remember visiting Nepal in the 1969 when marijuana and other derivative drugs were quite legal there and even socially acceptable as long as consumed in the home duscreetly among friends and family. There I was in Kathmandu which, at that time, had many "oatmeal" cafes which served up oatmeal laden with hashish - quite powerful hasish I might add - that would blow your mind. I regularly visited these joints and enjoyed the experience. In those days, many foreign "hippies" were visiting Kathmandu and enjoying openly and legally smoking marijuana and eating that hashish laden oatmeal on public streets in central Kathmandu becoming wasted and untoward public spectacles on Kathmandu´s public thoroughfares which was considered disgraceful behavior by locals with class who indulged in cannibis only in the confines of their homes or the hiomes of family and friends. This smoking joints on the streets of Central Kathmandu in those days was akin to sitting on main street anywhere in the U.S. and swilling whiskey from the jug without regard to local decorum. Fine; it may be legal and amusing to those engaging in this sort of behavior personally, but this sort of behavior marks the person enguaging in it in public as a classless idiot.

Enough said.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

lagoloo said:


> You sort of lost me there. Are you saying that people who would move to Mexico because they could get pot more easily than in the U.S. would stay in the U. S. if they could have pot there? Does that mean that people would move to a foreign country solely because they could get a drug they like ?? Wow.


The post didn't say anything about any of those issues. It just says the question will be asked from people who want it, and people who don't. That's it. That's all it says.

I'm at a loss to understand how you read so much into the comment.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

RVGRINGO said:


> Shall we now discuss the quality of life in a Mexican prison, while the entire life savings of the inmate and his entire family are rapidly vanishing?


That should definitely be pointed out to the OP.

Right now I am trying to imagine a Mexican police officer who finds marijuana letting someone go because it's less than 5 grams. 

I'm not having any luck.

The OP does need to realize that in Mexico the law means what the Mexican official in front of you at the time thinks it means.

If one has the pot habit, it's better left behind when moving to Mexico...

Nothing but trouble will come from it.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ElPaso2012 said:


> That should definitely be pointed out to the OP.
> 
> Right now I am trying to imagine a Mexican police officer who finds marijuana letting someone go because it's less than 5 grams.
> 
> ...


Excellent advice!


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hound Dog said:


> An interesting observation. You had a two point question whether you realized it or not. Have Mexican authorities "decriminalized" the possession of small amounts of marijuana and then, is it safe to buy it if it has been so "decriminalized". Let´s clarify that there are certain factions among Mexican authorities contemplating the legalization of marijuana for personal use but, as always in Mexico, no one knows where this notion is headed but that really means nothing. As I see it, the answer to the first part of your question is that , as is often the case in Mexico, things are unclear and will always be unclear and meant to be unclear as to what the law is and the enforcement of any laws may be and whether or not you are committing an infraction may just depend on whether or not the police officer confronting you at the moment is having a bad day or needs lunch money or just had his/her supervisor demand more prolific ticket issuance or mordida kickbacks. Then, after you are incarcerated, if that happens, the mood of the judge who decides your fate may determine when you return to the sunshine, if ever, and that may have something to do with the mood of the judge or mordida presented and you could possibly be living in crampted quarters with very unpleasant and violent thugs in a Mexican jail for a very long time just for the short pleasure of one joint. Until you really begin to understand Tampico, a rough town and cartel port, including the street and the establishment, avoid performing acts of ambiguous legality.
> 
> For instance, you brought up the subject of alcohol so that is a good point of reference. In Guadalajara this year during the Christmas season, the Jalisco state authorities, who have traditionally been quite tolerant of the myriad intoxicated drivers always out and about, have decided to crack down on drunk drivers so, for a while, at least, they will be setting up breathalizer checkpoints all over Guadalajara and throwing perople in jail for mandatory sentences and compounding their cars at considerable expense and then, after a while, they will get bored and move on to the next phony crusade and the drunk drivers will return to the streets in droves but if you don´t know this because you are new in town and down a couple of beers (the tolerated alcohol blood level is extremely low at 0.25%), and drive your car, you are screwed if they randomely stop you and throw you in the tank. The same is true of places such as Tampico - a tough port town. Don´t mess around with people you don´t know.
> 
> ...


If the OP reads deeply into this post, Hound Dog, he will have an _excellent_ feel for the atmospherics on the ground surrounding the use of marijuana in Mexico at this time.

To the OP, whatever it's relative merits in regards to alcohol -- or anyone else's position for or against the use of marijuana -- if you value life as a free man it's not a good idea. 

And I say this in all kindness to you.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

ElPaso2012 said:


> The post didn't say anything about any of those issues. It just says the question will be asked from people who want it, and people who don't. That's it. That's all it says.
> 
> I'm at a loss to understand how you read so much into the comment.


"Some will be asking for the situation on the ground (to see if the coast is clear, so speak), but many will also be asking if it's really true things are loosening up because, *if so, they don't want to move to Mexico."*

That's where you lost me, and why I asked if that's what you meant.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

lagoloo said:


> "Some will be asking for the situation on the ground (to see if the coast is clear, so speak), but many will also be asking if it's really true things are loosening up because, *if so, they don't want to move to Mexico."*
> 
> That's where you lost me, and why I asked if that's what you meant.


It says some will be reading articles such as the one mentioned out of a desire to make sure it's ok, and some will be reading them because they do not want to live in a place with liberal drug policies. Either way, they will be asking the question here.


----------



## emilybcruz (Oct 29, 2013)

I am a person who prefers marijuana to alcohol but haven't touched it (or any other drug) for almost 8 years for personal reasons. I agree that pot is the better option for your body, but let's be honest with ourselves, this is more about legalities than anything else. And even setting aside the legal repercussions you could face for a drug possession charge in Mexico, it is not safe to acquire. At all. 

The day that marijuana is legalized in Mexico, I will put down my shot glass and pick up a peace pipe, but today is not that day my friend.


----------



## Enochius (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you all for the useful post. Hound dog, your response was very informative.
I was just trying to get a feel of the safety and the legality.
My job is stressful as hell and in the US there was nothing like a good joint to make me feel better.
It looks like that it is my best interest to avoid it in Mexico at all cost though.

Thank you again for the replies!


----------

